# More ideas for the Mag



## Kell

Following on from the last thread I started, I had a bit more of a thought about the first issue last night and came up with these as *possible* articles.

I've got DXN on board with the idea of writing a piece about his trip to the Alps.

On top of that, I wrote down some more thoughts for articles last night:

*Petrolheads and Poseurs * - how the TT (unlike a lot of other cars) appeals to those who track their cars as well as those who buy cars to pose in.

A *'woops'* section where people post their pictures of bumps.

Get someone to write an report of the trip to the *international TT meet in France.*

Get ScoTTy to write up a full report on his *crash at the ring.*

Get a report of the *Beaulieu (sp?) meet.*

*Dr's Surgery* - The dreaded coil pack problem. (Wak)

*What does the colour of your car say about you?* (Me)

*Importing cars* - stories, good and bad.

*Baseball leather in a coupe* (Giles?)

*I made a mistake* - Giles' defection to an A4 cab and then back to a TT again (Giles)

And what issue would be complete without a feature on the *[B3VES MTM Roadster.*

*Nice car section* - people send in photos of their TT in a beautiful location and they're judged by us to win (something?).

And the classic *Tin top v's Soft-top *debate. Â I'd like to get one representative from each camp to state their case for their car.

The idea is that we get a photo of the two writers face to face - one with a WWII metal helmet on and the other with either a hooded jacket or a flying helmet. (Hey, it's just a thought Â ;D ;D)

I haven't yet contacted everyone about doing their respective stories yet, but will send out more PMs today.


----------



## Kell

PS - I also liek the idea of reviewing new gadgets etc as suggested by Carlos.

As well as the ideas suggested by PaulSTT about personal owners stories - why did you buy, when did you first see etc.

Oh, and PaulSTT - if you're reading this, I don't know if anyone got back to you with regard to your offer of help, but I definitely think your experience would come in useful - if the offer is still there, then please consider yourself one of the team.


----------



## TTotal

Hi Kell,
I have got to as many of the meets around the uk as humanly possible in the 4 months of ownership of my TTR, wanting to meet as many faces as I can. Without fail, each and every owner has a sweet little story to tell, about how they ended up with a TT.

Some funny/sad/romantic/sickly/amazing stories to be had !


----------



## Kell

Well then John, perhaps you could be our roving reporter...


----------



## Kell

Anyone else care to comment?


----------



## Kell

Please...


----------



## Carlos

> PS - I also like the idea of reviewing new gadgets etc as suggested by Carlos.


I would be happy to write the article as well, assuming there is a TTOC budget for purchase of said gadgets [smiley=vulcan.gif]


----------



## Kell

If there were, I would be happy to test as many gadgets as I could... ;D


----------



## 55JWB

"To mod or not to mod" that is the question....


----------



## Kell

Nice one Jason,

Is it a dilemma you've been through and if so, are you volunteering to write it up. 

[smiley=weneedyou.gif][smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## 55JWB

I'm not very technical with my car, I'm also crap at punctuation :-[ How many words would you need and by when before I offer to embarass myself...

I dont really feel that qualified to write such an artical :-/

If you give me some pointers via IM I might have a go ???

I think someone like Wak or Beves is far better qualified 

Jason


----------



## jonah

be happy to write up a report on the snooper s6r and fitting, but will have tobe edited as my spelling is atroshush (see what i mean) 
would offer the revo upgrade as well but dont want audi to find out


----------



## PaulS

Hi Kell,

I'd be happy to contribute some articles. Writing something a bit longer than the average two line reply on the forum might be more interesting to read in a magazine format. (I'm not knocking the forum BTW ) It might be more enjoyable to write as well, i.e concentrate on one subject rather than skipping all over the place as we do on here..

'Ownership' and driving trip stories are the most interesting, to me, anyway.

I'd also thought that we could include a light hearted summary of whats been going on and discussed on the forum over the last 1/4 period. We could put some funny / cryptic comments in it


----------



## TTotal

There aint nothing wrong with checking out other club mags is there...?

For ideas/ layouts/ style / quality/ size etc ? I for one belong to

BMF British Motorcyclist Fed
PEMC Proffesional & Executive Motorcyclists Club
TOMCC Triumph Owners M/Cyle Club
Club Audi
KYC Keyhaven Yacht Club
RYA Royal Yachting Assoc
RNLI Royal National Lifeboat Institution

Amongst us we should be able to offer many more , does any one want to look at these club magazines ?too


----------



## nutts

So far I've looked at about 8 different small car mags. As you suggest John, it's probably a good idea to see whether other mag types have any good ideas missed by your typical car mag.

I'll pass it over to Kell & Martin.



> There aint nothing wrong with checking out other club mags is there...?
> 
> For ideas/ layouts/ style / quality/ size etc ? Â I for one belong to
> 
> BMF Â Â Â Â Â British Motorcyclist Fed
> PEMC Â Â Proffesional & Executive Motorcyclists Club
> TOMCC Â Triumph Owners M/Cyle Club
> Club Audi
> KYC Â Â Keyhaven Yacht Club
> RYA Â Â Royal Yachting Assoc
> RNLI Royal National Lifeboat Institution
> 
> Amongst us we should be able to offer many more , does any one want to look at these club magazines ?too


----------



## Rhod_TT

What about a caption competition (winning I don't know what but something really cheap - or maybe just the recognition in the following quaters mag). I've seen some pretty funny looking TT related photos out there on the web (and reproducing someones photo off the web shouldn't be a problem - it's published for all to see).

Eg. "This is what 4WD on the TT is really for...."









Or summit.

Rod


----------



## M44RT L

Any contributions for storylines are welcome. We don't need them punctuated as I will look after all that. Just send your ideas, storylines in to me in bullet point format if you want.

(Sits back and waits for floods of stories!!)


----------



## coupe-sport

umm...

"There is life after a TT"

The story of one mans fight to take his TT to the max, only to sell it in a fit of sensibleness (is that a word) for a wide boy diesel Golf

rgds


----------



## t7

> umm...
> 
> "There is life after a TT"
> 
> The story of one mans fight to take his TT to the max, only to sell it in a fit of sensibleness (is that a word) for a wide boy diesel Golf
> 
> rgds


yes but surely no-one has _actually_ ever done that ...... 

you offering to write then James? ;D

L


----------



## R6B TT

Reference the Competition Giveaways etc, we could look for sponsorship for the prizes - if say we did offered to do a review of a local Audi Centre, got some freebies (couple of V6s perhaps) from them and then slagged off their service department we ought to get away with it a few times at least as we have members all over the country.

Also we could review the Independents like Wheelbase or Fontain - I'm sure there must be more around the place.

I could start with hanging around Aston Green for 20 minutes on Saturday before I was able to grab anyone to help - who then knew the v6 had a special gearbox but that was it - or that its now 2 weeks since Amersham were going to call me back to arrange my service.

We could maybe do a 'Mystery Shopper' that might be more fun but less likely to deliver sponsorship!

Rob


----------



## PaulS

Hopefully, in the mag we are going to have members submitting their stories about their TT's. On the forum, there are some very nice sig pics being displayed. Just thought it might be an idea to include their forum personal or sig pic on their story in the mag so as to maintain the familiarity with the writer. I wouldn't have to be a huge pic, I suggest that they are all a standard size.


----------



## nutts

Some people don't have a sig pic and of those that do, some change them frequently. So there would be no consistency. We could def have their forum id, but lets discuss the rest on the 15th.


----------



## misrule

How's about a holiday section?

You could ask somebody to write up a driving hol they went on in their TT, with photos -- I'd volunteer, but I've never been anywhere in it. 

Some company or other would probably fix a trip up free if we can convince them they'll get publicity.

Or a My First Car column -- whatever rustbucket somebody confesses to having once owned -- or a feature on somebody who has loads of TT trivia, jackets, posters, models and dish-cloths dotted about their house?

Mark


----------



## misrule

Oh, and ...

Could we interview Craig David about his silver TT -- why he chose one, what he thinks about it and so on? Would make a nice picture spread.

I could probably get his number 

Mark


----------



## nutts

Andy (DXN) Dixon is doing an article about his Europe driving blast last year...

Might consider asking a travel company to discount or provide freebies for a group trip later this year....

And Mark, if you do the Craig David article, then we'll print it ;D


----------



## misrule

I'll see what I can do. When do you need it by -- and how long?

Mark


----------



## nutts

Well, the absolute deadline for edited articles is 1st week of April..... BUT for the right story we might let that slip by 7-10 days :-/ ELSE we hit issue 2.... that WOULD be a shame though!

See what you can do.... and I understand that there are NO promises...


----------



## misrule

I left a message with his agent -- but I guess it all depends on if he still has a car, is in the country and wants to talk.

If he won't play I'll try somebody else.

Anybody here famous? 

Mark


----------



## Jae

Chris Moyles - Radio1 DJ
Winner of BBCs Pop Idol thingy (cannot remember his name)


----------



## Kell

Dec (or Ant - can't remember which)


----------



## jonhaff

you can always dig out and rewrite my post on baby seats if you get short of things one month?!
In fact you should have a look through old posts... could be interesting stuff to publish...


----------



## Kell

Funnily enough jonhaff - that thought did cross my mind. I would have approached you about it, but I wasn't sure who had written it. :-[

The only thing I'm conscious of is that we don't want to repeat too many articles that have already appeared on the forum.

I know the two things are still separate, but most of the people on the forum will get the mag (I imagine). However, to my mind, it can be justified because it's an interesting article, and would make a good source of reference.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## Guest

Kell

Not sure if mark mentioned.. but I'm am penning (trying) an article on LHD TT's...... the UK experince on the other side, which can easily be developed into a buying guide at a later stage for those wanting to do a DIY effort and get one themselves.. and then this is always a good way to get an advertiser e.g. like 'premiercarsearch' to be associated with a relevant article...


----------



## nutts

We have some fantastic ideas for articles, BUT Issue no 1 of absoluTTe, has to be a VERY punchy mag. It will be used as a promo tool for selling the club to Audi, owners and advertisers, etc and most important of all, is we want to read it ourselves!

EVERY article in absoluTTe (especially issue 1) needs to be of the highest calibre (not writing standard, but content). Also we need to ensure that the mag points people to the positive side of the TT ownership experience.

We CAN and WILL introduce more critical articles at a later stage, BUT they MUST have a positive end.... i.e. the COILPACK issue is a great article, BUT it must end on a positive note, ie Audi have now produced X million coilpacks and are now progressing on a process of replacing all failures. (this article from Wak, will probably go into issue 2)

Kell, as absoluTTe editor will push for articles and manage the process of building a draft mag... he will need ALL our help in achieving this!

PLEASE don't be put off from submitting articles... If you have an article, send an email to [email protected] and you will receive a reply from someone on the mag team.

What we REALLY need is not ideas, but ideas and then someone to write them. Don't think you can't write an article... we have a team of people whose role on the mag team is to read and format your article to make it read like a mag article and fit the assigned magazine space, etc.

The success of the mag rests on us.


----------



## RichD

How about covering what has to be one of the most successful meets so far (judging by the write up as I couldn't make it  ).... The IOW trip.
Looks like all concerned had a great time, there is anabundance of material, and it would be a great advert for the kind of things we are trying to promote with both forum and mag...

RichD


----------



## TTotal

Hi Wicky,

Fine but as Kell says.."The only thing I'm conscious of is that we don't want to repeat too many articles that have already appeared on the forum"

I agree , the content and pics is already there and a lazy way to produce an article..

Maybe a more general one then Kell/Mark about "Meets " then you can acually use fresh words and put a different hook to it, ie "These are the sort of escapades we get up to when we get a few TTers together....etc"

PS No thanks I aint got the time just some ideas before you ask. I had to write a report for the Club Audi newsletter (My IOW trip was one that I promoted in their Club mag ) and it took me soo much time ...for just a couple hundred words.


----------



## nutts

As I said earlier, the main problem isn't ideas.... it's volunteers to write articles or at least jot down a few words and pcis thta can be converted into an article.


----------



## Rhod_TT

I'll get my pen. 

Rhod


----------



## clived

> We CAN and WILL introduce more critical articles at a later stage, BUT they MUST have a positive end


i guess that rules out a "Dropping Windows" article then, unless the positive spin is how great Audi are at wriggling off the hook! :-/

Clive


----------



## Rhod_TT

What about TTips and TTricks for solutions to those little 'issues' (like broken repeater lenses, rattling rear seats in TTC (Just push it harder), AC codes (for kmh, oil temp etc.)....There must be more things like this I've learned over my year of TT ownership. I'll get my thinking hat on (as opposed to the lounge about and stare out the window one I've got on now). Anyone with any more for the list?

They will only be very short single paragraph articles (perhaps with a photo or two) but a series of them (over many issues or in a larger article) would be very useful especially for new members/owners and they shouldn't make the car look bad (unlike the unsolvable window issue etc.)

Rhod (sort of volunteering I guess :-/ ).


----------



## Rhod_TT

...removing badges, numberplate, rear spoiler using dental floss or fishing wire.....


----------



## Rhod_TT

What about a short review of the comparable handling of the TTs present in Computer Games (GT Series, Grand Theft Auto and more) - that reminds me I've got to get some TT screen shots sorted.

:-/

Rhod


----------



## nutts

Rhod

All these are great little insert articles mate!!!!! When you have any sort of text written send out to [email protected] and someone will put it into the article template we have and let you see it for final approval.... include pics as and when you have them......


----------



## jonah

How can u send in articals if the mail account wont accept them with pics


----------



## nutts

Jonah, you have IM


----------

